
Ask HN: Is there a platform for remote devs to meetup? - vasco
I&#x27;m a DevOps Engineer currently in Warsaw - Poland and find that most meetup.com groups are in polish. I&#x27;m remote and most productive from home vs co-working spaces. Does something like this exist, or also serving the same purpose, any HN people in Warsaw that want to grab a beer?
======
ezekg
You may want to check out Nomad List[0]. I've heard good things about it. They
have a chat system that you can use to get to know other people and meet up.

[0]: [https://join.nomadlist.com](https://join.nomadlist.com)

------
imauld
Discord or Slack channels are probably worth checking out

------
fosco
Take a look at [http://hi.remotetogether.com/](http://hi.remotetogether.com/)

